# It really does happen....Penthouse forum ain't got nothin' on this!



## brash47

So I had read stories in the past and I never thought they were true, but now, it has happened to me.

Here is my fantastical tale.......

So, it's me and the wife's 30th Anniversary. It's the "Pearl Anniversary" so I thought I'd get something really nice. I had never bought her pearls before. So, a few months ago, I went down to Topper's Jewelers....yup they do sell more than watches...and spoke to Russ about some pieces of jewelry for the wife.

We picked a gorgeous necklace and earrings. I wanted to get her a nice watch as well. The Grand Seiko Lady Snowflake had been announced and I thought this would be a perfect gift as well.

We set the purchases up and a date to surprise her. I set a nice dinner up for us in the same area. We left earlier than we needed to for dinner. She asks, "Why we leaving so early?"

I say, "I wanna stop by Toppers to check out some stuff since we will be in the area." She rolls her eyes and does the...."figures" look at me lol.

We arrive and Rob comes out to bomb the surprise. So I say, "Yea, I'm ready to pick up." And the wife gives me that....oh God, not another watch look.

One of the ladies brings out the tiny jewelry bags and opens them up, setting them on the tray. The look of surprise, even through the mask, is great!! It dawns on my wife, wait a minute, you ain't buying a watch!!

I score, she loves the earrings and necklace.

Then another lady goes to the safe and pulls out the watch package. As she is opening and setting it down, that ok here comes his watch look goes on her face, lol.

Again the surprise, the watch is is her and.....SHE LOVES IT!!! I see some tears welling up, but she's good at holding back lol.

So we do the obligatory hugging and kissing stuff. 









So now, Rob walks over to the GS counter and grabs a watch from the case. It's the Grand Seiko Snowflake.

He sets it next to the Lady Snowflake and says...so, you wanna make it a set?

OUT OF NOWHERE!! The wife looks at Rob and says...."Yes, let's do this!"

Wait what!!! Say that again....she looks at me and says. "Well I didn't really know what to get you, but I do now." I'm floored and I start to tear some too.

WOW!!! What a moment!! My wife just bought me one of my Grail watches!!!

I'll tell ya! What a great Anniversary!!!


----------



## chief_D

Well played, good sir.


----------



## SWFLA1

Awesome! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## johnMcKlane

thats a cool story !


----------



## fezz

Great job! We're definitely all taking notes!!


----------



## FJR1971

That’s awesome! Congrats!


----------



## VincentG

Happy Anniversary! I hope it was a milestone year (our 15th is next year) because this is gonna be hard to top


----------



## scalibur

Wear them in great health. Congrats.


----------



## sticky

It goes without saying that your SO is a very lucky lady but the Snowflake is a beautiful watch so you’re a lucky guy too - it’s a win win situation.


----------



## Stowie

Amazing story!


----------



## Racer88

brash47 said:


> So now, Rob walks over to the GS counter and grabs a watch from the case. It's the Grand Seiko Snowflake.
> 
> He sets it next to the Lady Snowflake and says...so, you wanna make it a set?


Sales dude is an evil genius! 😈


----------



## caribiner23

Wonderful. And congratulations!


----------



## sdiver68

chief_D said:


> Well played, good sir.


OP or @robattopper ?


----------



## Reverend123!

All the best to you both!


----------



## Sugman

That’s awesome…congrats to you and your wife!

That’s not how I remember those Dear Penthouse stories, though…


----------



## egwatchfan

Fantastic!!! What a special moment that you both will remember forever!!! Congratulations and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Rodentman

Great tale! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Sana Ullah

Wish you many more anniversaries. Great gifts


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

brash47 said:


> So I had read stories in the past and I never thought they were true, but now, it has happened to me.
> 
> Here is my fantastical tale.......
> 
> So, it's me and the wife's 30th Anniversary. It's the "Pearl Anniversary" so I thought I'd get something really nice. I had never bought her pearls before. So, a few months ago, I went down to Topper's Jewelers....yup they do sell more than watches...and spoke to Russ about some pieces of jewelry for the wife.
> 
> We picked a gorgeous necklace and earrings. I wanted to get her a nice watch as well. The Grand Seiko Lady Snowflake had been announced and I thought this would be a perfect gift as well.
> 
> We set the purchases up and a date to surprise her. I set a nice dinner up for us in the same area. We left earlier than we needed to for dinner. She asks, "Why we leaving so early?"
> 
> I say, "I wanna stop by Toppers to check out some stuff since we will be in the area." She rolls her eyes and does the...."figures" look at me lol.
> 
> We arrive and Rob comes out to bomb the surprise. So I say, "Yea, I'm ready to pick up." And the wife gives me that....oh God, not another watch look.
> 
> One of the ladies brings out the tiny jewelry bags and opens them up, setting them on the tray. The look of surprise, even through the mask, is great!! It dawns on my wife, wait a minute, you ain't buying a watch!!
> 
> I score, she loves the earrings and necklace.
> 
> Then another lady goes to the safe and pulls out the watch package. As she is opening and setting it down, that ok here comes his watch look goes on her face, lol.
> 
> Again the surprise, the watch is is her and.....SHE LOVES IT!!! I see some tears welling up, but she's good at holding back lol.
> 
> So we do the obligatory hugging and kissing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now, Rob walks over to the GS counter and grabs a watch from the case. It's the Grand Seiko Snowflake.
> 
> He sets it next to the Lady Snowflake and says...so, you wanna make it a set?
> 
> OUT OF NOWHERE!! The wife looks at Rob and says...."Yes, let's do this!"
> 
> Wait what!!! Say that again....she looks at me and says. "Well I didn't really know what to get you, but I do now." I'm floored and I start to tear some too.
> 
> WOW!!! What a moment!! My wife just bought me one of my Grail watches!!!
> 
> I'll tell ya! What a great Anniversary!!!


What a wonderful Anniversary.
As a pearl collector too, may I congratulate you (and Topper) for such a beautiful pearl selection. Those are lovely pearls, nicer than usual jewelry store pearls. _APPLAUSE_


----------



## Pongster

You got me at Penthouse Forum.  

Happy Anniversary. congrats on the his and hers.


----------



## usccopeland

Nice job! Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## Wilfried84

Rob knows how to close a deal.  Mazel tov!


----------



## jkpa

Great job all around


----------



## Inca Block

Congrats on the 30th Anniversary! What a keeper (your wife, but also the Snowflake, a bit).


----------



## dji27

We both got Swatches.


----------



## JubileeJim

sdiver68 said:


> OP or @robattopper ?


Everyone's a winner here!


----------



## JLittle

That's a great story! I'm guessing the Penthouse forum story came AFTER all that?


----------



## FlightQualified

LOL..I've only spoken to Rob over the phone, but he's a great guy. Next you'll see him in the parking lot asking you if it's ok to load up the car with some stuff he's hawking in the back.


----------



## cghorr01

Beautiful story. Big congratulations on the anniversary and your new watch as well! You and the Mrs wear them in good health. 

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## dglessner

Now, that's a great story - congrats to both of you!

And, I'm sure, a special thanks to Toppers for making everything come together


----------



## bigclive2011

Great story 👏🏻

Hope you both enjoy your watches.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

brash47 said:


> So I had read stories in the past and I never thought they were true, but now, it has happened to me.
> 
> Here is my fantastical tale.......
> 
> So, it's me and the wife's 30th Anniversary. It's the "Pearl Anniversary" so I thought I'd get something really nice. I had never bought her pearls before. So, a few months ago, I went down to Topper's Jewelers....yup they do sell more than watches...and spoke to Russ about some pieces of jewelry for the wife.
> 
> We picked a gorgeous necklace and earrings. I wanted to get her a nice watch as well. The Grand Seiko Lady Snowflake had been announced and I thought this would be a perfect gift as well.
> 
> We set the purchases up and a date to surprise her. I set a nice dinner up for us in the same area. We left earlier than we needed to for dinner. She asks, "Why we leaving so early?"
> 
> I say, "I wanna stop by Toppers to check out some stuff since we will be in the area." She rolls her eyes and does the...."figures" look at me lol.
> 
> We arrive and Rob comes out to bomb the surprise. So I say, "Yea, I'm ready to pick up." And the wife gives me that....oh God, not another watch look.
> 
> One of the ladies brings out the tiny jewelry bags and opens them up, setting them on the tray. The look of surprise, even through the mask, is great!! It dawns on my wife, wait a minute, you ain't buying a watch!!
> 
> I score, she loves the earrings and necklace.
> 
> Then another lady goes to the safe and pulls out the watch package. As she is opening and setting it down, that ok here comes his watch look goes on her face, lol.
> 
> Again the surprise, the watch is is her and.....SHE LOVES IT!!! I see some tears welling up, but she's good at holding back lol.
> 
> So we do the obligatory hugging and kissing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now, Rob walks over to the GS counter and grabs a watch from the case. It's the Grand Seiko Snowflake.
> 
> He sets it next to the Lady Snowflake and says...so, you wanna make it a set?
> 
> OUT OF NOWHERE!! The wife looks at Rob and says...."Yes, let's do this!"
> 
> Wait what!!! Say that again....she looks at me and says. "Well I didn't really know what to get you, but I do now." I'm floored and I start to tear some too.
> 
> WOW!!! What a moment!! My wife just bought me one of my Grail watches!!!
> 
> I'll tell ya! What a great Anniversary!!!


wow...how late was this? Rob is great was this almost near midnight..

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## slugworth

Awesome tale! Congrats!

But if it's a REAL Penthouse forum story, shouldn't there be a large tub of jello involved?


----------



## brash47

Cowboy Bebop said:


> wow...how late was this? Rob is great was this almost near midnight..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


This was about right at their closing time yesterday lol. And after that....
Dinner at Espetus Churrascaria Brazilian Steakhouse....where I dutifully put away about 10 pounds of delicious meats!!!

When we arrived home I went into a very satisfying food coma 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

slugworth said:


> Awesome tale! Congrats!
> 
> But if it's a REAL Penthouse forum story, shouldn't there be a large tub of jello involved?



















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like

Racer88 said:


> Sales dude is an evil genius! 😈


Yeah, that was a pro move, no doubt.


----------



## Terry M.

Great story! Congratulations on the milestone!


----------



## watchzonkey




----------



## dirtvictim

That's pretty awesome but you had me at GS snowflake.


----------



## Russ1965

What a wonderful story, and it had a happy ending too 

Congratulations to both of you on the milestone as well as the lovely watches.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Well played by everyone 🤭


----------



## Nokie

Awesome.
In the right place at the right time. 
Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Stark1

What a story. I hope something this great happens to me before my 30th with my wife! I'm not the most patient man.


----------



## brash47

Russ1965 said:


> What a wonderful story, and it had a happy ending too
> 
> Congratulations to both of you on the milestone as well as the lovely watches.


later....yes it did lol!



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

I just clicked because of the title.


Well done :0)


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Fantastic celebration of 30 years, congratulations.

......I'm off to show my wife this thread.... You know, for ideas..


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Russ1965 said:


> What a wonderful story, and it had a happy ending too
> 
> Congratulations to both of you on the milestone as well as the lovely watches.


Didnt see the happy ending. But i wouldnt want to see it anyway.


----------



## Black5

Hsppy Anniversary and congratulations on your new his and hers watches...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## coldaspiration

Stark1 said:


> What a story. I hope something this great happens to me before my 30th with my wife! I'm not the most patient man.


Exactly what I was thinking haha


----------



## vmgotit

Congratulations on your 30TH Anniversary! Great story too. Vance.


----------



## silentmask

Congratulations! Your post made my day  

I am actually planning on getting the lady snowflake for my wife as well. I saw the watch in the display case but have not handled it in person. Is it worth the purchase?


----------



## brash47

I will say yes. Obviously not the cheapest watch, but finally a ladies GS that's not covered in Jewels and shaped strange. Its really really nice. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwernatl

you did good!


----------



## JLittle

brash47 said:


> I will say yes. Obviously not the cheapest watch, but finally a ladies GS that's not covered in Jewels and shaped strange. Its really really nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


If they had made the ladies version in titanium that would have been ideal.


----------



## Garcia242

Now that's a fantastic watch story. Congrats to you both!


----------



## Overwound

Happy 30th anniversary! Beautiful and well chosen gifts as well. A happy day for all. 😄


----------

